# Cypripedium parviflorum



## Hakone (May 11, 2009)




----------



## CodPaph (May 11, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## biothanasis (May 11, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2009)

Wow deep colors, thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2009)

That is gorgeous.


----------

